# Full Message Box



## You little ripper!

I can't send a private message to someone because their message box is full. Will they only be made aware of this if they try to send a message themselves or is there some other way?


----------



## timpeac

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> I can't send a private message to someone because their message box is full. Will they only be made aware of this if they try to send a message themselves or is there some other way?


 
Yes and no there is no other way - as far as I know. If they've enabled emails you could try emailing them.


----------



## ILT

I think that if a PM is rejected because the inbox is full, the system e-mails the forero/a informing him/her of this situation.  If I recall correctly, it even indicates who sent the message that was rejected.


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks Timpeac and I love translating.  I might try sending an email if I can't get thru in the next couple of days.


----------



## fenixpollo

Last time that happened to me, I found a thread that the person was active in, and I posted "Joe, Clean your PM box!" (once he saw it, I deleted my post).  It worked!


----------



## timpeac

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Last time that happened to me, I found a thread that the person was active in, and I posted "Joe, Clean your PM box!" (once he saw it, I deleted my post). It worked!


 
It was on the tip of my tongue to suggest that - but then I thought it could lead to off-topic posts and more trouble than it's worth.

If you take such an action - please make your "clean your in-box" request as a quick *aside* to the main point of your message which will obviously be *on-topic* in relation to the thread you are posting in.


----------



## You little ripper!

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Last time that happened to me, I found a thread that the person was active in, and I posted "Joe, Clean your PM box!" (once he saw it, I deleted my post). It worked!


Thanks fenixpollo,

I had actually thought of that but then thought it may be deleted as chat by a moderator before the person actually got to see it. You may be pleased to know that the person in question has cleared her mailbox and 'all in the garden is lovely', so to speak.

Charles


----------



## EmilyD

My "PM box is 90% full".  Edit:  Now it is 91% full.
 
I am adding this question to an existing thread in the interest of conservation!
*
Is there any possibility of EXPANDing the size of the mailboxes in the future?

*I did save messages the last time my box reached its limit, but, of course, I lost the formatting.  And crazy me:  those italics, et al. have become significant over the months...

It is a small "problem" ...  It is the reason I am always requesting that posters send me emails in place of PM's.

_Es el motivo de mi peticion frecuente para correo electronico en vez de PM..._

I Love WordReference.
_
Nomi_


----------



## timpeac

I doubt it since it costs server space.

Deleting old PMs is cathartic. I recommend it.


----------



## Jana337

> I doubt it since it costs server space.


Moreover, I am sure you and all other foreros are able to fill up a PM box of any dimensions so the problem would not disappear if you had 200 instead of 100. 

If you care so much about formatting, you could perhaps send a copy of every received and sent PM to yourself per e-mail. Can't take more than 5 seconds as long as you are logged in all the time, like me. If your mail service supports tags, you could create a list of all PMs in a click. Not to speak about searchability.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana337 said:


> If you care so much about formatting, you could perhaps send a copy of every received and sent PM to yourself per e-mail.


Jana, how does one do this? 

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

TrentinaNE said:


> Jana, how does one do this?
> 
> Elisabetta


Not through WR at all. Before hitting Send, copy the text and paste it into Gmail or whatever you use. I hope you are not disappointed.


----------



## jann

> I did save messages the last time my box reached its limit, but, of course, I lost the formatting. And crazy me: those italics, et al. have become significant over the months...


Formatting tags are preserved when you save your private messages by exporting them as a CSV file (it's one of the 3 export options listed at the bottom of your inbox... and these other options may preserve format tags too, but I haven't tried them).  A spreadsheet program like MS Excel is probably one of the more practical options to open this CSV file.  The message text of the PMs won't show up with color, italics etc in the spreadsheet, but if you ever need to refer back to an old message you can simply copy and paste the text of that message from the spreadsheet into e.g., a new PM window on WR.  Then use the "preview" feature to see it in full formatting.

I know this involves several steps, but perhaps it's worth it to you if you really want to see the message with formatting.


----------



## EmilyD

Les agradezco -- todos!

Please remember, that I, alas, have trouble with avatars and accents...I will use these suggestions.

Favor de no olvidarse, que yo, desafortunadamente tengo dificultades con simbolos e acentos...usare las sugerencia.

Thank you -- everyone!

_Nomi_


----------



## Josh_

Hello all,

I've been thinking about this and I also think an expanded PM box would be beneficial.  And maybe not for new members, but for more established members -- members who have reached, say 5000 posts, or who have been regulars for over a year or two something like that (and have built up a number of friendships).  I am at the point where I have to empty out my PM box every two weeks.  I have downloaded them (some anyway, some I just delete because I get sick of downloading) to my computer, but as others have noted the formatting changes and it is very difficult to search through.  I tried downloading them as as a CSV file, but I guess my computer does not support that or I do not have the correct software.  But that is not the main issue. The main issue is the frequency -- the number of PM's received and the short time period in which they are received. I know that a 200 or 300 limit PM box would get filled up as well, but it would not need to emptied out as often (and one would feel more comfortable in keeping some older, more important, PM's that he/she wants to keep handy).   Is this not the reason why moderators have a larger PM box, because the frequency of PM's received is so great that they would be forced to empty out their PM box very frequently?  So, maybe it could be considered for more established members.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Josh,

First, writing as a forero, I like your idea of a somewhat larger PM limit for people who have been good contributors for a long time.  As far as I know, the database doesn't classify members by longevity, but user groups may be created by post count.  Ultimately, this one is up to Mike K, who knows what impact it would have on server storage capacity.  

As a moderator, I have a relatively high limit, but still have to download and/or delete messages every week or two.  The nuisance value for me is not the download; I click a link and that's done.  It's deleting the messages that takes so much time.  Maybe I haven't figured out how this is supposed to work, but I have to delete messages one page at a time.  Even if I click the top box, with the total message count, the deletion only applies to the visible page.

Now I'll sit back and wait for Jana to tell me what I've been doing wrong.  Then I can feel really dumb.  

CSV file download should work on any PC or Mac.  Send me a PM with your system details, and we'll see if we can get it to work for you.


----------



## Jana337

Anyone called me? 

*Inbox* contains *x *messages.
You have *xx *messages stored, of a total *xxx *allowed. (_Empty Folder_)

*Sent Items* contains *xxxx *messages.
You have *xx *messages stored, of a total *xxx *allowed. (_Empty Folder_)

Unless you have some optional folders, it's just two clicks. Well, four because you have to confirm that you really want to delete them, which saves you if you clicked on the links in this post, you busybody.


----------

